# Probleme bei "emerge portage"

## Heavensdoor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich heute etwas mit Gentoo und meinem NAS beschäftigt. Das NAS selbst hat ein eigenes Linux, welches jedoch in seiner Leistung recht geschnitten ist. Daher habe ich mir eine fertige chroot, welche ca. 1 Jahr alt ist, für das NAS runtergeladen und geupdatet, bzw. ich wollte es.

emerge --sync lief ohne Probleme durch, jedoch gab es mir am Ende die Warnung aus, dass portage selbst doch ein Update gebrauchen könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended
> 
>  * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.
> ...

 

Dies hatte ich dann auch gleich mal gestartet und nach Stunden des Wartens gab es bei Update 5 von 6 einen Fehler, welchen ich mir mit einem Halbwissen nicht ganz erklären kann.

Geht dabei wohl um python-2.5.4-r3 und wurde mit folgendem Fehler abgewürgt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> creating build/scripts-2.5
> 
> copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3/work/Python-2.5.4/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.5
> ...

 

Den kompletten Log könnt ihr hier finden:

http://www.lostspecies.com/gentoo/build.log

http://www.lostspecies.com/gentoo/environment.log

Wäre die Frage, ob mir jemand sagen könnte, wo ich das Problem suchen kann. Komme mit der Fehlermeldung überhaupt nicht weiter  :Sad: 

----------

## r3tep

Deinem Log entnehme ich, dass Du ARM als Architektur einsetzt. 

Evtl. findest Du im Forum für andere Architekturen eher Hilfe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-32.html

----------

